

Launchnik – Instant startup generator - robmaceachern
http://www.launchnik.com/

======
drivingmenuts
[http://www.launchnik.com/weaponio](http://www.launchnik.com/weaponio)

This would do well in Texas. Except for the whole having to put in personal
information to get a weapon bit.

